# TQ specs for lugs



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

any one know the what our lugs should be tq down to on factory 17's? 

Are the the same for after market wheels 18'sa?

i will be hitting the road in a few weeks up to DC, VA and MD and will most likely put my OEM rims and tires back on my self and take off my 18's


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I think they are supposed to be at 100 ft lbs. The only reason I say this is because that is what america's tires torqued mine to.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

cool :cool now i need a tq wrench:willy:


----------

